# Humanity Is Their Own Reason For Our Downfall.



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 27, 2011)

We saught to create the ultimate species & race...and we succeeded...Humans....but at what cost? :O to be continued....

Im Home!! I missed you all!! how was everyones beautiful & lovely day? did you get your herps their vitamins today?


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 27, 2011)

we created ourselves????


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 27, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> we created ourselves????



In some senses and beliefs of the answers to that question yes


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

i disagree we didnt created ourselves. and who says we are the "ultimate species & race"? look up at night and tell me were are.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Though I don't believe we created ourselves, by choosing the paths we take we have Become what we are. So maybe in that sense we have "created" ourselves


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 27, 2011)

the only way we could "create" ourselves is by doing what we need to do to survive and when we survive we grow thus creating our own image and our destined future

and im not being the guy who is an a** im just speaking what i think it is


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 27, 2011)

<.< i hope everyone knows that was just something i wrote and the main thing i wanted people to read was below it XD i just wanted to grab everyones attention


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is qquite the touchy subject. I'm an evolution girl myself.


----------

